# Breeding Log - Bettas



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

First Spawn - Pair Black Orchid CrownTails


Both parents died

From this spawn about 40/50 survived


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

how old are the babies? are any of them available?


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Second Spawn - Yellow/Gold CrownTail Pair


Parents died later

9 Surviving fry

3 males & 6 females

1 Female and 2 sister fry very fertile like her mother

Father was an egg eater


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Third Spawn - DoubleTail Cellophane Male x Halfmoon Platinum White Female


Very large batch of fry consisting of DoubleTail, Halfmoon, Over Halfmoon, Delta


Male died after trying to spawn him for the second time.


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fourth Spawn HMPK Orange Male and HMPK Copper Dragon Female


Batch consists a variety of colours and tail types short-fin and long-fin


Both parents died.


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

more pictures of HMPK fry


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty.. they do have a section specifically for spawn logs, so you may find yours moved to here. 

Pretty fish though!


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

more pictures of HMPK fry


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fifth Spawn - Halfmoon Platinum White Pair


Very large batch of fry

Female died


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fifth Spawn - Halfmoon White Pair


Very large batch of fry

Female died


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Keith,
Since your thread is a log (spawn/breeding), I'm moving it to the "Spawn Log" section

BTW, congrats on your success.


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Seventh Spawn - HMPK Blue/Red Male x Yellow/Gold CrownTail Female (One of my first fry female spawned)


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sixth Spawn HMPK Salamander Male x Yellow/Gold CrownTail Female


Female died. 

Male is an egg eater so I could only save about 10 fry
1 x Long Fin Salamander CrownTail Male
2 x Mustard Gas CrownTail Female
3 x Pink Salamander/Cambodiam unsex
3 x Yellow/Gold CrownTail
1 x Pineapple


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I have loss all my breeding pairs as I spawned them immediately when they were imported for me from Thialand. The downfall of imports they do not adjust to our waters for very long therefore I would spawn them immediately. As you would see in my threads that I have loss all my adults and now I have raised their fry for my future breeding programmes.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

keith1964 said:


> Unfortunately I have loss all my breeding pairs as I spawned them immediately when they were imported for me from Thialand. The downfall of imports they do not adjust to our waters for very long therefore I would spawn them immediately. As you would see in my threads that I have loss all my adults and now I have raised their fry for my future breeding programmes.


IMO/IME it's not due to water adaptation. It's more about care differences. I too can't keep a bought fish for long - same water, same climate. But my fry can live longer than the average bettas in my area. As long as you have fry, it's not a loss.

BTW, did you breed all the above pairs at the same time?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

indjo said:


> IMO/IME it's not due to water adaptation. It's more about care differences. I too can't keep a bought fish for long - same water, same climate. But my fry can live longer than the average bettas in my area. As long as you have fry, it's not a loss.
> 
> BTW, did you breed all the above pairs at the same time?


 
What do you mean by care differences?

And also, to both of you, how long do your imports last once they arrive to you? I'm planning to import atleast one pair in the next few months, but I dont know how soon after I'd be able to spawn them.


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Most of my imports lasted me only a couple of months, although I am doing everything right. Age my water and keeping at the correct temperature, good quality food and keeping tank glass clean. A few of my imports could not get a chance to spawn them.


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

Man is it common to have parents dying after breeding? I breed my first betta and both parent was good and healthy afterward spawn about 100 or so and 70 live right now.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

keith1964 said:


> Most of my imports lasted me only a couple of months, although I am doing everything right. Age my water and keeping at the correct temperature, good quality food and keeping tank glass clean. A few of my imports could not get a chance to spawn them.


Wow! I'll have to make sure I only import when I'm ready to spawn then. I've heard that imports dont last from quite a few people. Never been informed of why that could be though.


----------

